# 22 - 6mm Ackley Improved



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Had a co-worker show me one of his rounds that he uses on a rifle build. 80gr sitting in a 6mm case, deadly looking. Never had a chance to ask all the right ques. Anyone ever heard of a build such as this.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ive heard of it but have not researched it at all. I'm sure it's a scorcher though.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

So this is basically a 223 in a 243 case necked?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I would guess it is a 6mm rem. instead of a 243 case. Barrel burner for sure. I may be getting into an overbore situation and not gain much overall. would not be my first choice for a wildcat round.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

since my 6mm rem. turned out to be a parts only deal I did shoot it 10 times "before finding out bad barrel" it was sweet. The 6mm rem. brass is a little bit longer than the .243. Sounds like a leaf burner for sure!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I know a guy that had that exact chambering. Nasty round! If memry serves me correctly, he was pushing 55NBT at 4200fps. It was awesome on pd's as far as you could see em! Barrel life was basically one pd trip to S.D. back in the 90's! (Read as, approx 700rnds)

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

That's what Kelly was shooting when we were down there the other day. 22-243 Ai. 3450 fps with 80 grain Amax. It's his contest gun. Uses the Amax because the jacket is stronger and marginal shots put them down.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Looks like an awful funky round


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can push a 55gr NBT out of my 243 at 4100 and change so I don't get why a guy would go to all the trouble and expense unless it was somehow paying for itself.

I don't load them that fast...but I can....


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Hobbyist is what I think it is. I'm not patient enough to do that crap!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, I enjoy messing with different loads and calibers, but they need to fill a specific role for me, as I'm sure his 22-6mm does for him. I definitely like speed when it comes to sending pills down the tube but I ain't rich enough for the barrel burners some of these guys shoot.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Its in the 6mm case, he had the work done somewhere in the states and when he brought it back through the border and had to re-register it ( back in the gun registry days ) it was quite the ordeal. Ends up being the only one ( that was registered ) like it in the country. He shoots with a bud that has the 338 lapua, they go out yote hunting.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

That 338 ought to skin and dry the hide as it passes through.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Undead said:


> That 338 ought to skin and dry the hide as it passes through.


 Thats what I said too, they are both into the long distance stuff, the guy with the 338 has too much money from what he told me he has - all the bells and whistles that you can get, night vision, laser's, etc. etc..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You should trade him a magic Kohlrabi......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> You should trade him a magic Kohlrabi......


 With one of the kids thrown in.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd give up the blue kid, he's always been a troublemaker.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

magic kohlrabi........blue kid.............bet this gets better.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Radioactive soil !


----------

